# Malibu 7 Canyons



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Has anyone ever done this particular organized ride? 
I have a friend that wants to do it. I'm pretty sure it's too hard for her.
I don 't really like the maps they have. 
How were the SAG stops and maps on the ride.
Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

They do have a flat and fast 50 mile coast ride. Otherwise, yeah, it's gonna be very hilly.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

link?


----------



## Benbo (May 16, 2007)

Your friend better be in shape! I found the 100K map on Ride with GPS: climbs are Latigo, Decker, and finally Deer Creek. Each of those are a challenge individually, strung together will make for a long day...


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks folks. I think I'll take them on my own tour through Malibu. Free and I know where all the water stops AKA faucets are in peoples yards.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

we need a map of these!


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

As a side note: there are a lot of us that frequent these watering holes (especially in summer), many times actually going on their property to access them (not much, but you do technically go onto their property). Holiday season is here, and it wouldn’t hurt to share a bit of the spirit with one or two of your popular stops. A bottle of wine or some chocolates can go a long way. Just sayin…


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

How are the road conditions for the ride? Good shoulders? High traffic?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

MJCBH said:


> How are the road conditions for the ride? Good shoulders? High traffic?


Most canyon roads (eg, Latigo, etc) are generally 2 lane and traffic is light. 

Typically you're riding in the lane or right side of lane, as there isn't much of a shoulder. Besides, not unusual to see BIG rocks in the shoulders, that have tumbled down from hillside. 

Pacific Coast Hwy, the main north-south coastal road (actually runs mostly east-west) is VERY busy. 4 lanes, traffic usually at 45 to 55+ mph. Those shoulders are generally wide and adequate. When I'm in a group of 10 or more, we often take the entire right hand lane and ride 2-wide pacelines. Usually safer, believe it or not.

Other main road is Mulholland Hwy which winds east-west across the crest of the Sta Monica Mtns. Moderate traffic, 2 lanes in most places, bike lanes in some sections, but be prepared to "take the lane" when appropriate.


----------

